# 잘 보다



## chelz

What is the meaning of

시혐을 잘 보고 싶어요?


----------



## DefactoAmbassador

It means *I wish to do well in the examination.*


----------



## THENSON9200

chelz said:


> What is the meaning of
> 
> 시혐을 잘 보고 싶어요?


 
Since you have question mark at the end, I assume this sentence is an interrogative (asking a question).  Thus the meaning would translate to, "Do you do want to do well on your test(s)?"  Also, the spelling of test in your sentence is incorrect (시혐 X, 시험 O).

Of course, I'm not a Korean, only a student of the language, so perhaps a native Korean speaker can confirm what I've said...


----------



## DefactoAmbassador

I was thinking that '?' was denoting his question.

e.g.

What is the meaning of '시험'?

like that.


----------



## THENSON9200

DefactoAmbassador said:


> I was thinking that '?' was denoting his question.
> 
> e.g.
> 
> What is the meaning of '시험'?
> 
> like that.


 

I thought the same, but just wanted to cover all basis for him/her.^^  I guess in this kind of forum, it's important to be very clear what you're asking or looking for.


----------



## Anais Ninn

chelz said:


> What is the meaning of
> 
> 시혐을 잘 보고 싶어요?



시험을 보다 means to take an/the exam.

시험을 잘 보고 싶어요? literally means "Do you want to take the exam well?" which can be translated as "Do you want to get the good exam results?"

Hope it helps.

Anais


----------



## barok

chelz said:


> What is the meaning of
> 
> 시혐을 잘 보고 싶어요?



Let's analyse...
잘 보다  means "missed so much"
시혐을 the word in red seem to me not a valid word construction. but it's not important since you are looking for some meaning. I'm sure its a noun because it ends in "을". Now if we consider that as a name, the rest of the sentence would be " missed him/her so much". 
 Now, the question mark at the end, means it is a repeated sentence by the hearer. 
Example: I missed my father. / You missed your father?
Remember that it is inverted sentence in Korean.

I hope it helps.


----------



## barok

chelz said:


> What is the meaning of
> 
> 시혐을 잘 보고 싶어요?



Let's analyse...
잘 보다  means "missed so much"
시혐을 the word in red seem to me not a valid word construction. but it's not important since you are looking for some meaning. I'm sure its a noun because it ends in "을". Now if we consider that as a name, the rest of the sentence would be " missed him/her so much". 
 Now, the question mark at the end, means it is a repeated sentence by the hearer. 
Example: I missed my father. / You missed your father?
Remember that it is inverted sentence in Korean.


----------



## Anais Ninn

barok said:


> Let's analyse...
> 잘 보다  means "missed so much"
> 시혐을 the word in red seem to me not a valid word construction. but it's not important since you are looking for some meaning. I'm sure its a noun because it ends in "을". Now if we consider that as a name, the rest of the sentence would be " missed him/her so much".
> ...



With all due respect, I must disagree. 잘 보다 never means "to miss something so much".
Also, 혐 in "시혐을" is not a word, thus nor a noun, but a syllable. The word is 시혐 which is a typo for 시험.

시험을 잘 보고 싶어요? means "Do you want to get the good exam results?"

Hope it helps clear up any confusion.

Anais


----------

